# Any truth in this article about gold content in cpu's?



## Brandon/kelly

I'm not sure if this is were I should post this or not so if it's not I apolagize ahead of time, and would someone move it for me.

Ok I was curious of how much gold was in each cpu so I've been searching everywhere for 3 days, and then i found this article. So I figured I'd post it here, and get you more experienced ones opinions if theres any truth at all to this article about how much gold they say is in each one thes cpu's? If so i hope this article helps someone it's helped me if there is truth in what they are saying!

So please all you ones with experience I'm dieing to hear what all you all have to say about this? (Article below)


CPU Gold Content
Gold CPU Recycling Yields And Values.
Did you know that there is gold in many old CPU’s (central processing units or chips) of old crappy computers? Did you also know that many people don’t know about this or even care? This opens a big opportunity for canny gold investors to acquire a raw source of industrial gold at a fraction of the value of the gold contained in these CPU’s.
These CPU’s can be found in dumped computers on the side of the road, at the local tip and are often given away for free at garage sales. The CPU’s can be divided into three classes:
VERY HIGH YEILD CPU’S – Have quarter of a gram or more per piece.
HIGH YEILD CPU’S – Have from 1/20th of a gram up to quarter of a gram
LOW YEILD CPU’S – Have under 1/20th of a gram
Below I will give you a list of some of the CPU types and yields that are available, and put an approximate value on them using today’s Australian dollar gold spot price: ($1440 per ounce – $46.30 per Gram)
VERY HIGH YEILD CPU’S: 
NEC (server chip) – 0.27g – $12.50 per CPU

Toshiba (server chip) – 0.27g – $12.50 per CPU

AMD K5 – 0.50g – $23.15 per CPU
Pentium Pro (the holy grail of yields) 1.0g – $46.30 per CPU ($56.50 at $1760 per ounce)

Cyrix 586 – 0.25g – $11.58 per CPU
IBM 686 PR200 – 0.25g – $11.58 per CPU
Original Intel Pentium 60Mhz – 90Mhz 0.48g – $22.22 per CPU

HIGH YEILD CPU’S 
Cyrix 486 – 0.11g – $5.09 per CPU
IBM 586 – 0.1g – $4.63 per CPU
Texas Instruments 486 – 0.1g – $4.63 per CPU
Intel 486SX – 0.1g – $4.63 per CPU
i486 TX 486DLC – 0.12g – $5.55 per CPU
AMD (early green) – 0.11g – $5.09 per CPU
Cyrix 686 – 0.21g – $9.72 per CPU

Cyrix MII – 0.18g – $8.33 per CPU

Winchip – 0.17g – $7.87 per CPU
Intel 486 DX4 – 0.19g – $8.80 per CPU

Intel 486 + DX2 – 0.20g – $9.26 per CPU

Intel I960 – 0.16g – $7.40 per CPU

AMD 486 – 0.12g – $5.55 per CPU

AMD (brown) – 0.08g $3.70 per CPU
AMD K6 – 0.11g – $5.09 per CPU

Intel Pentium & MMX (ceramic) 0.12g – $5.55 per CPU

Intel Pentium MMX (ceramic) 0.12g – $5.55 per CPU

LOW YEILD CPU’S
Intel Pentium 1 MMX black fibre

Celeron – black fibre
Celeron – green fibre
Celeron – slot one
Pentium 2 – slot one
Pentium 3 – slot one

Pentium 3 – all types

Pentium 4 – all types
Intel Core – all types
Intel Core 2 Duo – all types
Intel i3, i5, i7 – all types
WARNING: Recycling can be very dangerous if you are not experienced. The chemicals used to extract the gold can be fatal if misused or inhaled.


Sorry pictures did'nt post, but if you go to this link you can see the article where i found this at http://www.ozcopper.com/computer-cpu-gold-yields/

Hope i posted this right.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks

This list has been floating around forever. You will get people on Craigslist and eBay who claim they have x-amount of gold content in CPU's and refer to this document you have found. If you spend a little time and use the search function on the forum, you will find many many posts with this same exact document.

Fact is this:

You will not know how much gold content you can extract from any given type of CPU, until you do it yourself. People come up with different numbers because of their skill level, they equipment they use, and the types of chips you process, for example there are Pentium Pro's that have slightly more gold compared to others, depending on the year they were made, where in the world they were made, and which model they are.

Generally speaking the older double gold cap CPU's have far more gold per lb, than the "holy grail" Pentium Pro's. They average about .1-.2 grams per CPU. Pentium Pro's average from .2-.3 each. You get 8-15 double gold cap CPU's in a lb, you get 5 Pentium Pro's per lb. So sometimes, going by the individual amount that a given item will yield, is not the best way to figure out what type of material is more profitable to process.

My suggestion for you would be to take that well publicized list, and throw it away, it's no good.

Scott


----------



## Geo

truly, that list sucks.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks

Hahahaha, sorry, had to laugh at that Geo,

I contacted a guy off craigslist that had collected, over a long period of time evidently, several hundred Pentium Pro's. He was asking $50 per CPU and stated clearly that he had a list that told him exactly how much gold was in each CPU, and that it was 1 gram, and that he was selling them for less than what the gold was worth in the chips and would entertain no offer less than $50.00 each.

I tried to explain to him that they did not have that much gold, that if I were him I would sell them on eBay in smaller lots. He responded by saying that they did have the gold in them, that he knew better, and that he paid as much as $45 dollars for them ON EBAY. I just didn't know what to say after all that, so I didn't respond back.

It's a funny thing when it comes to gold, maybe it's the weight, maybe it's the color, maybe it's because it's the stuff of stars. Whatever the reason might be, when it comes to gold, people loose all reason. They behave in the strangest ways.

Scott


----------



## etack

SBrown said:


> It's a funny thing when it comes to gold, maybe it's the weight, maybe it's the color, maybe it's because it's the stuff of stars. Whatever the reason might be, when it comes to gold, people loose all reason. They behave in the strangest ways.



This is so true when I talk to people about e-scrap I try to stay away from saying gold at all. Its like saying Cu to people they get crazy too.

I tell them I'm after the boards and leave it at that.

Eric


----------



## mjgraham

I rememeber that list, before I came to the forum, I was planning on buying stuff off of eBay, then I got to wondering why some PPros were $40 and no bids, surely I was not the only one looking, good thing I didn't have any money at the time, then I found this place and started reading.


----------

